# Anyone grown these??  Desiel Ryder or Blue Ryder a.k.a. Blue Streak



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys...      So im just lookin for any info on these 2 strains from anyone that has grown/smoked them in the past.....?

1.  Lowryder seeds    Desiel Ryder

2. Lowryder/Mdanzig    Blue Ryder   aka Blue Streak

As always thanks in advance...


----------



## jungle (Jul 24, 2009)

Ant....I'm growing NYCD Ryder...they just finished their 7th week.....If you go to jungles 4th grow in grow journals...I have some pictures...I'm planning on putting new pictures up for each week that goes by....maybe this will interest you....they're not being grown in ideal conditions.....but if you want to look you can see them...I have 2 nycd ryders that are flowering....


----------

